# plötzliches Problem mit Windows Media Player



## martina16 (2. Januar 2005)

Hi !
 Ich bin ein totaler Anfänger und ich bitte daher schon jetzt um Verzeihung wenn meine Frage etwas blöd erscheint!
 Aber ich habe seit kurzem ein Problem mit meinem Windows Media Player Verion 9.00.00.2980. Ich habe Windows 98
 Und als ich meine gespeicherte Musik heute wieder mal abspielen wolllte kam plötzlich die Fehlermeldung 0xC00D11BA dass diese Datei nicht wiedergegeben werden kann, da entweder ein anderes Gerät dies Gerade benützt oder so.

 Ist aber nicht so.
 Das einzige was ich in letzter Zeit geändert habe:
 Durch einen DLL 32 Fehler mußte ich mein System mittels Diskette und Win 98CD nochmals booten (nennt man hoffentlich so)
 Ach ja und Zone Alarm und Spybot-Search and Destroy hab ich noch raufgespielt.

 Macht mir das einen Fehler

 Ich habe den Windows Media player vorher schon benutzen können nur jetzt auf einmal nicht mehr.

 Hat jemand Rat für mich?
 Ich danke jetzt schon !

 Liebe Grüße 

 Martina:-(


----------



## Tron_User (3. Januar 2005)

Hi!

Don't panic! *gg*

Infos zu Fehler C00D11BA lt. Microsoft Knowledgebase:



> C00D11BA: Cannot play the file
> Windows Media Player cannot play the file because there is a problem with your sound device, such as a sound card or sound controller. You might encounter this error message for one of the following reasons:
> 
> * Your sound device is in use by another program. Quit other programs that might be using your sound device, and then try to play the file again.
> ...



Soll heißen:
1. Soundkarte/Treiber wird von einem anderen Programm benutzt
Lösung: Strg+Alt+Entf drücken und alle Programme die den Soundtreiber benutzen könnten beenden oder
2. Neuinstallation/Aktualisierung deines Soundtreibers

Wenn du eine Alternative zum Mediaplayer suchst dann schau mal bei http://www.winamp.com rein und lade dir den Player runter.

Tron_User


----------



## spirit (3. Januar 2005)

Diese Meldung erscheint sehr gerne nach einer Neuinstallation. Gerne werden dabei alte DLL´s über die vorhandenen neueren. Wäre ja auch bei MS wunschdenken mit einer "Drüberinstallation" alles wieder ans laufen zu bekommen.


----------

